
Show HN: Generate Fizzbuzz on the fly, up to 100B numbers - alexpapworth
https://github.com/alexpapworth/fizzbuzz-app
======
quickthrower2
Sounds like the sort of thing you’d code in a job interview test. It is very
cute.

------
alexpapworth
It also comes with an API to consume it, if you swing that way. [1]

1\. [https://github.com/alexpapworth/fizzbuzz-
api](https://github.com/alexpapworth/fizzbuzz-api)

